# Up and running



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2016)

Got the new (to me) lathe set up a few days ago and have turned a few pieces on it. Had to make a new steady apparatus for HFs and got that done yesterday. Very happy with the lathe so far. My only beef is that the legs are not adjustable and the spindle height is a little high for my preference. Someone asked me to do a review, but there are a jillion reviews out there on this lathe. Another thing I want to add is a pendant control. When hollowing I work on the opposite side from the controls. I like to stop it often to check thickness and whatnot, the "reach around" is a hassle. Anyone have one of these? How do they attach? https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/193/4317/Powermatic-Remote-Start-Stop

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 12


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2016)

Congrats Barry !


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice!

I used to have a remote for my 3520, but it died... I've been too lazy to replace it. I think there are cheaper options available, and I don't remember the wiring being all that tough even for an electrical idiot like me.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 6, 2016)

Glad to see that you're getting shavings on that new lathe.
My to do list with the Mrs is getting longer and longer...... I think she might change the lock on the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see some of your creations on this new lathe! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Mar 16, 2016)

Link fixed 





Is a cheaper option. You could also add all kinds of stuff if you program the vfd and wire variable speed and Rev. Not sure which vfd you have but the YouTube video will get you what you need in about 2hours and 25 bucks!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 16, 2016)

That's nice. When I read the title I thought maybe you were trying to lose weight or get in shape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2016)

elnino said:


> Is a cheaper option. You could also add all kinds of stuff if you program the vfd and wire variable speed and Rev. Not sure which vfd you have but the YouTube video will get you what you need in about 2hours and 25 bucks!


Cant get your video to play Matt, but I saw some youtube clips on making a pendant, maybe the same one, it's on my list of things to do. Especially after reading reviews of the PM pendant, a lot of people thought they are crap....


----------



## elnino (Mar 17, 2016)

Installing a remote switch for the Powermatic was the title on YouTube.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2016)

elnino said:


> Installing a remote switch for the Powermatic was the title on YouTube.


Yup, that's the one I'm gonna make...


----------

